# Qu'est-ce (que) ...



## ninodavid

Hola a todos  

Me gustaria mucho saber cual es la forma en que esta palabra esta compuesta (qu'est-ce), ya se que se utiliza en oraciones interrogativas, pero alguna explicacion mas detallada de su uso la agradeceria mucho  .

Gracias de antemano
David


----------



## syl2o

Hola,"qu'est ce" es una formula interrogativa que se utilize para pedir una explicacion sobre algo.

Qu'est ce que c'est ca? =Cual es esto?
Qu'est ce que tu fais ? =Qué estas haciendo?
Qu'est ce qu'on mange?=Qué comémos?


Espero que te ayudo


Un saludo

Sylvain


----------



## ninodavid

Muchas gracias por los ejemplos.
Bye
David


----------



## vbergen

Bonjour! alguien me podría ayudar un poco con la siguiente frase por favor:

_- ¿Qué le ha dicho dicho él? /¿qué le dijo él?_ (a usted: vous)
mi intento:
Qu'est ce qu'il a vous dit?      o es:
Qu'est ce qu'il vous a dit?


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

En frances es : qu'est ce qu'il vous a dit

Y en castellano supongo que es : Que le ha dicho él


----------



## vbergen

merci beacoup *tom29*!!  ;-)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vbergen;

Solo una pequeña precisión: hay un guión obligatorio entre est y ce: 
qu'est-ce qu'il vous a dit ? Y siempre que se invierte el verbo y el sujeto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pamela91

Que significa "qu' est-ce que" ? Me dijeron que no significaba nada, es solo para introducir una pregunta, pero no me quedo claro.

Gracias, Pame


----------



## papyzen

Bonsoir,

Qu'est-ce que ne signifie rien, mais permet d'éviter l'inversion du sujet :

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?
Qu'est-ce ?

La première question est plus du style parlé ; la seconde du style écrit.

Ajoutons que la langue parlée possède diverses variations :

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ?
Késekça ?
C'est quoi, ça ?
Késako ?


----------



## josepbadalona

Qu'est -ce que tu  fais ? = Que fais-tu = ¿ Qué haces?

Qui est-ce qui te l'a dit ? = Qui te l'a dit ? ¿ Quién te lo ha dicho?


----------



## iaf

Agrego que, de toda la expresión "*qu'*est-ce que", lo no debes obviar es "qu'=que".

El "est-ce que" casi, casi lo puedes encontrar también en castellano (claro, dándole algunas vueltas...): 
Qué dijo? - Qué _es lo que_ dijo?


----------



## Harry Haller

Bonjour à tous, Buenas a todos!

Tengo ciertas dudas con la formulación de una pregunta simple.
Hasta donde yo sabía (que es poco, estoy estudiando) se puede preguntar:

Qu'est-ce que c'est le surréalisme ? (que aunque en la traducción pueda sonar redundante se usa comunmente hasta donde tengo entendido)

Qu'est-ce qu'est le surréalisme ?

Hasta ahora estas dos preguntas vendrían a ser : ¿Qué es el surrealismo?

Pero un libro publicado por André Breton se llama:

Qu'est-ce que le surréalisme ?

Estoy confundido, es otra forma posible de preguntar (¿Qué es el surrealismo o significa otra cosa?)

Desde ya muchas gracias.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fleur Delacour

Si, el título de André Breton significa "¿Qué es el surrealismo ?" perro es más "literario" que "Qu'est-ce que c'est le surréalisme ?".C'est moins courant.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Jamás escribiría: *qu'est-ce que c'est le surréalisme.* En todo caso *qu'est-ce que c'est que le surréalisme* y tampoco* qu'est-ce qu'est* *le* ... que resulta un poco pesado.

*Qu'est-ce que le surréalisme ?*
*Le surréalisme, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*
*Le surréalisme c'est quoi ?*

Un punto de vista.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En realidad, la frase-pregunta *Qu'est-ce que le surréalisme ? *es una contracción de *Qu'est-ce que c'est que le surréalisme ? *que, como bien dice *PDG*, resulta pesada. 

Al elidir *c'est que*, la frase queda más ligera y elegante. Es una pirueta frecuente en la lengua francesa.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hola:
Tengo una duda con respecto a esta construción en francés. ¿Se puede traducir como los ejemplos de abajo?

*Qu’est-ce* *que *le tourisme sexuel mettant en cause des enfants ?

Intentos: ¿*En qué consiste* el turismo sexual en el caso de los niños?
¿*Qué es* el...?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Qu’est-ce que le tourisme sexuel mettant en cause des enfants ?
> ¿En qué consiste el turismo sexual en el caso de los niños? ¿Qué es el...?


Hola:
*Qu'est ce que?* = ¿*qué es* el el turismo sexual que involucra a niños?
También se puede admitir "¿*En qué consiste* ....?" que traduce la misma idea.

"Mettre en cause" - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=147924


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¡Muchas gracias, Tina! Saludos


----------



## louispupu

Cómo se traduce la frase "Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?" en español?
No sé cual verbo que debo utilizar

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Cómo se traduce la frase "Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?" en español?
> No sé  cual  _qué verbo_ que _debo utilizar_


Hola:
Se suele decir: *¿qué te hace reír?*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posibilidad: ¿qué te da risa? o : ¿a qué vienen esas risas?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## louispupu

Hola, Tina y Gévy
Merci beaucoup pour votre aides.


----------



## soleil75

Hola,

Qué sentido tiene el "mais qu'est-ce que quelques minutes" en el contexto siguiente:

Et merde si je t'ai attendu... *mais qu'est-ce que quelques minutes**, environ 40!*

Y mierda/joder si te esperé.... pero cómo que algunos minutos, alrededor de 40


Merci


----------



## chlapec

En principio, yo lo entiendo como: Pero... ¿que son unos minutos?, en el sentido de "qué importa esperar un ratito si luego me voy a ver recompensado por la espera". Por eso me resulta difícil interpretar la frase en su conjunto con ese "environ 40!", salvo interpretándolo como una expresión encadenada de pensamientos en tono irónico, algo como:
¡Joder si te esperé! ¿(y me dices) qué son unos minutos?, ¿unos minutos?, ¡cuarenta minutos!


----------



## faranlost

Hola, yo también creo que es una frase irónica, que alguien que está quemado de esperar.

Y joder que si te esperé... pero que son unos minutos, ¡apenas 40 minutos!


----------



## juanmambru

Hola, 

me presento y saludo al foro, soy Juan, estudiante de NB1 de la EOI, el nivel más   bajo.

Tengo una duda y no saco el significado a *Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire*. El contexto es una conversación de dos personas que no se conocen.

alguién puede echar un cable?

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Juan:

¡Bienvenido al foro!

- Qu'est-ce que: sirve solo para preguntar, su traducción es "¿qué?"
- ça : esto
- veut (el infinitivo es vouloir) : querer
- dire : decir

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? : ¿Qué quiere decir?

El acceso a nuestros diccionarios está en la parte superior de las páginas del foro. Se puede introducir un verbo conjugado, te llevará directamente al verbo infinitivo correspondiente. También allí se encuentra el conjugador. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

Te devuelvo el saludo y me presento. Soy Juan, estudiante de N1H1 pero del nivel menos contagioso.
*¿Qué quiere decir eso?* Pero si la persona reacciona a un comentario poniéndose a la defensiva diría más bien *Y eso, ¿qué quiere decir?* (frunciendo mucho las cejas).
Un saludo

Nota: *¿Qué quiere decir?* yo lo entiendo más en el sentido de *¿Que voulez-vous dire par là?*, claro que es ambigüo en cuanto a la persona...


----------



## juanmambru

Merci beaucoup, 

qué rapidez!


----------



## scorpio1984

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Je ne comprends pas une chose. Je sais que pour faire une question comme "Qué quieres?", en français est "Qu'est-ce que tu veux?". Et donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi "Qu'est-ce que la SNCF?" est bon! (me falta el verbo y el sujeto....no sería "Qu'est-ce que c'est la SNCF?" Est-ce que vous comprenez?

merci!


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

La traducción de " ¿Qué quieres? " es " Que veux-tu? ", y más familiar  "Qu'est-ce que tu veux? " 

Sea  que la frase más formal es efectivamente " Qu'est-ce (que) la SNCF? ". Pero podrás oir "Qu'est-ce que c'est (que) la SNCF? " aunque nos suene un poco pesado! 
Tienes que notar que este "que" no tiene ningun valor gramático, sino que suena mejor (por lo menos nos parece jaja) al oído. Por eso, no busques otro verbo !!!

Saludos 
SO


----------



## Paquita

suroeste said:


> "Qu'est-ce que c'est (que) la SNCF? "



Otro intento de explicación.

La frase correcta gramaticalmente, calcada sobre 
"qu'est-ce que tu veux ?"
 sería:
"qu'est-ce que la SNCF est ?" 

Lo que como lo dice Suroeste suena tan feo que nadie lo dice. Quitamos el "est" final y ya está...


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro nuevo​
Hola!
Bueno, lo que deseaba saber es cuándo se puede usar la expresión "qu'est ce que". Tengo entendido que se puede usar SIEMPRE en una pregunta informal antes de la pregunta común, y que no cambia el sentido de la oración
Por ejemplo, estoy con un amigo, y le pregunto:
_Qu'est ce que comment ça va?_
¿Es correcto el uso?
Desde ya muchas gracias...
Un saludo
BBV


----------



## Carl25

Bonjour
Non, il faut dire:  Comment ça va?  Qu'est-ce que tu fais aujourd'hui?

Saludo.


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Merci!
Mais je veux savoir quand vous pouvez utiliser
"qu'est ce que"
Bonjour


----------



## SweetDaffodilus

Hola!

Par exemple, tu peux l'utiliser pour traduire "_¿Qué es eso?_" :* "Qu'est-ce que c'est?".*

Un autre exemple, pour traduire "_¿Qué quieres saber?_" : *"Que veux-tu savoir?"*ou* "Qu'est-ce que tu veux savoir?". *Tout comme on pourrait dire _"¿Qué es lo que quieres saber?, non?

_Bueno, aquí es un lazo por si acaso : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/qu’est-ce_que

Un saludo.


----------

